
Docker in Production: A History of Failure (2016) - aao
https://thehftguy.com/2016/11/01/docker-in-production-an-history-of-failure/
======
aao
Yes, this is obviously from this article
[https://myopsblog.wordpress.com/2017/02/06/why-databases-
is-...](https://myopsblog.wordpress.com/2017/02/06/why-databases-is-not-for-
containers/) which is on the front page. But I would like to hear opinions on
the claims in this blogpost from you guys.

